# Period music



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

anyone have any music they specifically listen to during period time?

I actually just found this video, because this is one of my favorite period songs..

Cannibal Corpse - I Cum Blood (with kittehs) - YouTube

the kittens make it perfect.



and now I'm following it up with deicide. I say screw Adelle, I'd this is my girly music.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:rofl:

I was going to say Raamstein.

But Cannibal Corpse is good too.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I have no idea how I wrote "I'd this is my girly music"

ugh. -.-


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lol for me it has to be this....


Relaxing Sounds - Zen - Chinese Bamboo Flute with Nature Sounds - YouTube


(when I'm on the rag i wanna relax lmao)


----------

